# wall mounted layout



## Nick C (Mar 1, 2008)

I am brand new to model railroading. I want to build a layout (4'X8') for HO scale that I can mount to a wall and fold down when I want to use it. Can anyone give me some ideas as to how I can construct this?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Nick,

Welcome to the forum.

As far as layouts mounted on the wall, I would investigate using door hinges and some blocks of wood to get everything mounted up, and a safe way of lowering the table and securing it in place.

From a practical standpoint it's difficult to pull off. You have to glue everything down and remove your rolling stock every time you want to use it.

What sort of space do you have available? Any more information you could provide would be good.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Wall mount layout.*

I once built a swing down 3 X 8 foot work table in my guarage. The corners had hinges also, as you pulled up the table, the legs swung out for support. Heavy door hinges were used in all cases. 3 on table, 2 on legs.

A wall mounted 4 x 8 would give you no room to work on the back part of the board. Most 4 x 8 are accessable from at least both long sides. As mentioned, rolling stock and other items would hit the floor when swinging down the table.

The fun of modeling would be gone with a swing down table.


----------

